# Projector recomendation: Optoma hd33 vs Epson 3010 vs Acer H9500BD



## saliv1215 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi Guys,

My research shows that these are the best 3 projectors that do 3d and are under $2,000. My question is what would you go with if the application is going to be for movies only in 2.35:1. I'm going to be using it to watch movies on a CIH screen and I plan to zoom the lens and keep it that way so that it would fit the screen. Can anyone recommend which one of these projectors will be a good bet for CIH where the black bars arent too noticeable? And I heard great things about the 3D on them. 

PS. I had asked the question about 3D and CIH before on this forum and the reccomendations that I got were for projectors above $2000


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

As far as the 2.35 is concerned I dont know it it would really matter between these three. I have the 3010 Epson and I have to say the picture quality is impressive


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

If you're going to watch 2.35:1 movies only on a CIH screen, black bars won't be an issue.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I could be wrong about this, but some of the PJ recommendations that you got (the ones you said are above $2K) might be available for below $2K in the coming months as the 2013 models roll out. Be patient and watch for current models to go on sale!


----------



## joe slovak (Sep 25, 2012)

27dnast said:


> I could be wrong about this, but some of the PJ recommendations that you got (the ones you said are above $2K) might be available for below $2K in the coming months as the 2013 models roll out. Be patient and watch for current models to go on sale!


Thanks, I have been looking at the epson 5020. Thinking about this, newer version of the 5010. Due out in early October. Thanks for your assistance .


----------



## saliv1215 (Sep 3, 2012)

mechman said:


> If you're going to watch 2.35:1 movies only on a CIH screen, black bars won't be an issue.


But will the zoom only be a vertical zoom, and not a horizontal one? So will the picture appear to be elongated? I understand that the Anamorphic lens takes care of that; but if you want to do the setup on a cheap, will this suffice?


----------

